# Philodendron "red princess"



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

I know that this philodendron likes moisture, but I am not sure how much moisture. I have a place right on the outskirts of a dripwall that I want to fill, its the transition between dripwall and normal background, so while there is no water running there, it is constantly moist, and if you press it in with your finger water drips out. Would this be an appropriate location, or should I go a little drier?

Caden


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Little drier.


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

i bet it would be... I have a Philodendron Red Emerald
thats roots are in the water, constantly misted and just all 
around in a really wet place and it thrives!
So much so that ive had to cut a few times in last couple
months, but luckily i just transfer the cut and it starts
all over ! 

Justin


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

two opposite views... hmmm.... I might just go the safer way and do drier, seeing as it will still get enough water, and will prevent it from rotting if the location is too wet


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Well if it helps,

Antone is a specialist here and im just
a huge dork who likes to give opinions
that have no real backing haha


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well if he's actually talking about Red Empress Mini (I dunno what Red Princess is) then it doesn't like its roots soaking wet. The vining type Philos and what not seem to do okay when started like that from cuttings. This self heading one I'm talking about might be okay if you started it from a fresh rootless division but taking a rooted plant and putting there would most likely kill it from rot.


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

I got the name red princess from the label, I was an idiot to use that name... yes it is the self heading red empress, but I am not sure if it is the miniature form. I won't use it on the dripwall transition. Thanks!

Caden


----------

